# Asus p8p67 Deluxe unter Wasser setzten



## hd0h (19. März 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte bei meinem Asus p8p67 Deluxe gerne die Mosfets und Southbridge durch Wasser kühlen. Auf aquatuning.de gibt es zwar ein Set zum kühlen der Evo und Pro Version, jedoch aber nicht (laut Beschreibung) der Deluxe.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ASUS P8P67 Series Khler Set POM ASUS P8P67 Series Khler Set POM 14465

Ich fürchte das durch die mehr Phasen des Deluxe dieses Set nicht passt. 
Hat da evtl. schon jemand von euch Erfahrung oder kann mir sagen ob es passt oder nicht?
Gibt es andere Kühler mit denen ich mein Deluxe kühlen kann?

mfg hd0h


----------



## <BaSh> (19. März 2011)

Habe auch nur das Set von Mips gefunden. Aber vielleicht mal von Anfitec schauen ob du damit zumindest die nb und sb mit einem der Kühler gekühlt kriegst. Zu den Mosfets fällt mir Spontan nichts ein.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. März 2011)

Bei Anfi-Tec die Schablonen ausdrucken und selber mit denen testen, ob Universalkühler passen.
Wenns nichts gibt, vielleicht mal Kontakt aufnehmen, ob was geplant ist oder dein mainboard zur Vermessung einschicken 
Bei deinem Board könnte es sein, dass bei den Anfis Interesse besteht, das Board zu vermessen.

Wenn du nicht einschicken kannst und es nichts pasendes gibt, bleibt dir nur zu warten und zu hoffen.


----------



## Schwini (20. März 2011)

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem, wie du hd0h  ich will auch mein Deluxe unterwasser setzen.
Ich vermute einfach mal, dass der Spawa-Kühler von MIPS passt, denn das Pro und das EVO nutzen beide ein 12+2 Phasiges Power-Design, genau wie das Deluxe.
(Quelle: Asus Homepage jeweils bei den einzelnen Board unter "Spezifikationen" und dann "ASUS Unique Features" und "ASUS Digital Power Design" 
daher vermute ich einfach, dass auch der Loch-Abstand der selbe sein könnte.

was mir aber mehr sorgen macht, ist der Kasten unter dem CPU-Sockel, also der mit dem Aufdruck. "Dual Intelligent Processors". Ich weiß nicht, was für Chips sich unter diesem Teil befinden. Und wie diese gekühlt werden. Denn eine Heatpipe verbindet diesen Kasten ja mit den Spawa-Kühlern.

Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, um meine Erklärung genauer zu zeigen.

Die Southbridge, also die neben den PCi-express Slots kann denke ich ungekühlt bleiben, sie besitzt ja nichtmal eine Verbindung per heatpipe zu den SpaWas..

MfG
Schwini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: mir fällt gerade auf, dass die jeweils Linken SpaWa Kühler von Deluxe bzw. Evo/Pro verschiedene Befestigungen haben. Beim Deluxe wirken auf Grund der Heatpipe ein wenig nach oben versetzt. Beim evo und Pro ist die Position identisch.

Allerdings sind die oberen Spawa-Kühler von meiner Augen-Beurteilung identisch. Aber der MIPS Kühler ist ja zusammengeschlossen, also haben wir immer noch keine Lösung.


----------



## <BaSh> (29. März 2011)

Update: 
Watercool hat neue Chipsatz- und Spannungswandlerkühler auf den Markt gebracht. Und davon sollen welche auch auf die P8P67 Serie passen.


----------



## Andreoid (29. März 2011)

ansonsten kannst du dir die schabolnen vom pwm032 und pwm001 mal für das board ausdrucken http://anfi-tec.de/PWMskizze.pdf (auf die skalierung der 100mm achten!)
falls der PWM001 nicht passt könnten es vllt andere ASUS PWM Kühler tun.
auf die sb passt ein UCDsb und auf die NB (sofern da ein chip drunter ist) höhstwahrscheinlich der UCDclassic oder UCDgrande http://anfi-tec.de/UCDskizze.pdf


----------



## <BaSh> (29. März 2011)

Mir war glaube ich so das SB keine NB mehr hat....


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2011)

Richtig im gelben Feld ist der PCH-Chip (Platform Controller Hub)!


----------



## <BaSh> (30. März 2011)

Dann frage ich mich aber ob der so warm wird, das der gekühlt werden sollte, oder ob Asus das nur fürs Aussehen gemacht hat.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. März 2011)

Der wird auch um die 50 C und bei geringem Luftstrom würde ich diesen ebenfalls kühlen


----------



## <BaSh> (30. März 2011)

Dann ist jetzt natürlich die Frage wie man den PCH kühlt. Denn wie ne NB sieht das ja nicht aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig im gelben Feld ist der PCH-Chip (Platform Controller Hub)!



Der PCH sitzt noch einen Kühlkörper weiter. Was Asus unter dem anderne Block verbaut, muss man nachgucken - oder Asus fragen. Die meisten Boards, die einen derartigen Fake-NB-Kühler tragen, haben nichts oder ein paar Spannungswandler drunter.



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich aber ob der so warm wird, das der gekühlt werden sollte, oder ob Asus das nur fürs Aussehen gemacht hat.



Der P55 PCH hat, iirc, eine 5,5 W TDP - passive Kühlung reicht bequem aus, der Funktionsumfang ist schließlich kaum größer, als bei einer alten ICH-Southbridge.
(einen Temperatursensor hat das Ding afaik übrigens nicht, man sollte Posts, die eine bestimmte Temperatur angeben, also mit Skepsis betrachten)


----------



## <BaSh> (31. März 2011)

Werde dann wohl wenn mein Rev B3 da ist mal schauen was da so versteckt ist und eventuell zu Anfi-tec schicken.


----------



## Schwini (31. März 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mit André von Anfi-tec  gesprochen und es wird demnächst Kühler geben.
Speziell für das Asus P8P67  Deluxe.
Ich schicke mein Board kommende Woche zu ihm und er nimmt dann  Maß.
Also werden diese Kühler auch relativ bald folgen.
Die Kühler werden  dann von André hier vorgestellt.
Wenn ihr auch welche bestellen wollt, meldet  euch bei mir per PN, denn wenn ihr ein ganzes Set für das Board bestellt und  meinen Namen im Kommentarfeld nennt, dann bekommt ihr laut André die  Versandkosten erstattet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das gilt aber auch nur  bei dem Set für das P8P67 Deluxe, nur wenn auch alle der Kühler gekauft werden,  und nur dann wenn Ihr meinen Namen nennt) Für meinen Namen schreibt ihr mir am  bessten ein PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Jan


----------



## Andreoid (31. März 2011)

jup das stimmt so


----------



## <BaSh> (31. März 2011)

Gibt es schon eine preisliche Vorstellung für das Set?


----------



## Andreoid (31. März 2011)

nein, das kann ich erst näher eingrenzen wenn ich das board habe.


----------



## Schwini (3. April 2011)

Board ist verpackt und bald auf dem weg. 
Also folgen bald die Kühler auch schon 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## <BaSh> (3. April 2011)

Super freue mich schon auf mein Kühlerset 

Edit: Wenn es dann soweit ist hätte ich gerne Infos


----------



## Andreoid (14. April 2011)

Bilder hab ich mal eben in den Anhang geladen

Benötigte Kühler für das Board:
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 041 ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UCD nano
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec NBSB 006

am freitag versuche ich mal anständige bilder zu machen, die man auch im bastelthread zeigen kann


----------



## <BaSh> (14. April 2011)

Super denke das ich mir im Mai die Kühler zulegen werde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2011)

Na das sieht ja mal nach aktuellen Hochleistungsbauteilen unter dem "Northbridge""kühler" aus 
Habt ihr mal gemessen, wie heiß der Bereich wird, man z.B. einfach nur eure Bodenplatte draufschraubt?


----------



## Andreoid (15. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja mal nach aktuellen Hochleistungsbauteilen unter dem "Northbridge""kühler" aus
> Habt ihr mal gemessen, wie heiß der Bereich wird, man z.B. einfach nur eure Bodenplatte draufschraubt?


ich hab die baords bei mir nie am laufen. ka wie heiß das wird. aber wenn das zeuchs über ne heatpike gekühlt wird, dann tuts den chips sicherlich nicht gut in einem lüfterlosen system ganz ohne kühlung betreiben zu werden. wers will kanns ja testen ^^.. auf seine gefahr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2011)

Hab leider keine passendes Board, sonst würde ich es garantiert mal so booten.
Denn der Schluss mit der Heatpipe ist kausal nicht möglich. Es gibt mehrere Boards, bei den Kühler ausschließlich montiert wurden, weil die Kunden es so lieber gekauft haben - technisch waren sie absolut sinnlos.


----------



## Schwini (16. April 2011)

Hey 
da sieht man ja mal mein Board.  
Ich finde,die Kühler sind sehr schön geworden.  
Demnächst kommen meine Kühler zum Vernickeln und dann nur noch auf den Rest der Wakü warten 
Zu der Problematik mit dem PCH sag ich mal kurz meine Meinung:
Ich sag einfach mal, ich habe mich zum deluxe entschieden, weil es diesen "Kühler" hat.
ich mochte beim normalen P8P67 dieses "Loch" dazwischen.
Ob dieser allerdings gekühlt werden mus, bezweifle ich, erst recht mit Wasser.
Aber ich mach es trotzdem. 

Achja, ich möchte nochmal darauf verweißen, was ich schon auf Seite 2 geschrieben hab:
Ihr bekommt bei der vollständigen Bestellung und wenn mein Name im Kommentarfeld auftaucht, dass ihr dann die versandkosten erstattet bekommt,

Für meinen namen,schreibt doch eine PN, ich teil euch den gerne mit. 

Gruß
Jan.

Wenn ihr ein komplettes


----------



## <BaSh> (17. April 2011)

Deinen Vornamen hast du schon verraten


----------

